# Roof replacement cost



## Traveler12B

We've just had our first quote to replace our 93 m2 canal tile roof for 20,000 euros which equals 215 euros per square meter. This is a single story house using the same style of tiles we now have that are common throughout the south. From what we've seen at the two websites below, a national average is more like 100 euros per m2. When we questioned the estimator he said that perhaps we weren't taking into account all the elements such as zinc work, battens, and waste removal. These are the two pricing websites:
https://www.travaux.com/couverture-toiture
https://www.e-travaux.com/construction-gros-oeuvre/devis-toiture/prix-toiture-m2#st4

Has anyone had recent experience with roof replacement that could share the details, please?


----------



## Nomoss

We are not far from Carcassonne and had the 75 m2 single pitch canal tile roof on our garage replaced 5 years ago. There is no chimney, and the lead wall flashing had previously been renewed where the roof joins the house wall.
The work was done using ladders and trestles to avoid the cost of scaffolding.
Total cost was 8,500€.

This included:
Remove the old tiles and lintels @ 25€/m2
Clean the rafters and spray twice with Xylophene @ 150€
Supply & fit 12 mm OSB covering @20€/m2
Supply & fit vapour barrier membrane @ 5€/m2
Supply & fit hooked canal tiles on double lintels and glued covering tiles @ 50€/m2
Create a new 9.5 m tile ridge @55€/m
Create a new 7.5 m tile edge at the end of the roof @ 55€/m

The price did not include fascia boards, guttering, drain pipes and fixtures.


----------



## Nomoss

A house roof would possibly require new insulation, which is subsidised by the state under some circumstances, and is easier to do when the covering is removed.


----------



## Crabtree

As always you need to get several estimates from different builders for the work Frankly relying on a website to give you an average national cost is problematic because each roof is different may/may not need scaffolding etc so get several estimates from local roofers who have been recommended by neighbours


----------



## Traveler12B

Thanks, Nomoss, that's exactly the kind of information I was hoping to find. Yes, we'll indeed check the insulation while the tiles are off.


----------



## berkinet

Nomoss said:


> ...Total cost was 8,500€.
> 
> This included:...


That may not be all that far off from the estimate noted by Traveler12B. Just factoring in the difference in size (93ms vs 75ms) the price would be 10540. However, you bid excluded a number of things and had some special conditions: some existing flashing, no scaffolding or crane, no chimney. And, the price was from 5 years ago. Things like price increases, multiple pitches, cap tiles, valleys, access, gutters, etc. could easily account for the difference between 10540 and 20000.

That is not to say the 20000 price is correct. But only that it does not seem to be completely out of line. Personally, I'd do as everyone has suggested and get more bids. I might suggest 3 bids: a large firm, maybe national, a local contractor and roofing specialist.


----------



## Traveler12B

berkinet said:


> Personally, I'd do as everyone has suggested and get more bids. I might suggest 3 bids: a large firm, maybe national, a local contractor and roofing specialist.


Thanks, Berkinet, yes that's the plan. This was just the first estimate but since it was over twice the price we were expecting I thought it would be good to find out the experience of others.


----------



## Yours truly confused

Sorry it has taken so long but we have just had our “Devis”, one for labour and one for materials that we will pay direct to the supplier. Our Artisan negotiates the cost of materials and we pay direct.

This is for a barn roof at around 9 meters high, requires scaffold. Removal and disposal of old slate tiles, replacement of chevrons as required, no insulation but a membrane fitted, lattes and renewal of slates. It is coming out at around €150 per meter square, but we are in relatively low cost 

We are awaiting the house devis which may, as we need velux lifting and replacing, be more expensive. We were recommended our Artisan by locals, he has a good reputation and is always busy. Look around you, talk to your neighbours, see who they recommend and get a few quotes.


----------



## 95995

Yours truly confused said:


> Sorry it has taken so long but we have just had our “Devis”, one for labour and one for materials that we will pay direct to the supplier. Our Artisan negotiates the cost of materials and we pay direct.
> 
> This is for a barn roof at around 9 meters high, requires scaffold. Removal and disposal of old slate tiles, replacement of chevrons as required, no insulation but a membrane fitted, lattes and renewal of slates. It is coming out at around €150 per meter square, but we are in relatively low cost
> 
> We are awaiting the house devis which may, as we need velux lifting and replacing, be more expensive. We were recommended our Artisan by locals, he has a good reputation and is always busy. Look around you, talk to your neighbours, see who they recommend and get a few quotes.


Great post. 

As for actually getting the work done, I know for a fact that there is at lease one roofing experts in my area that only stopped working for 3 days because of Covid-19 (a friend's husband works for that company) because they considered that there was no risk working on roofs, though not all contractors have had the same view and some have more requests than they can handle in coming months, thus taling to people in the general area is even more important, at least if you want the work done during summer/autumn, when the weather might be more appropriate (barring summer storms, of course)..


----------



## luvinlife

I have had a quote of €21,000 for 60 sq m roof area. The property is not too far from you. I am getting a couple more quotes as it seems high. The structure and timbers are all fine. Did you manage to get the cost down on your project? If you could give me any tips or advice, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Traveler12B

luvinlife said:


> I have had a quote of €21,000 for 60 sq m roof area. The property is not too far from you. I am getting a couple more quotes as it seems high. The structure and timbers are all fine. Did you manage to get the cost down on your project? If you could give me any tips or advice, it would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks for asking! No, all 6 quotes came in at around the same figure so we went with a local company that's been in business for 27 years, has more than 50 employees, and has done work on our street before. Not until all of the tiles were removed did it become apparent that there was some damage to the underlying structure. We've devoted two postings on our blog (links below) that will give you all the details including a breakdown of the total cost. Best of luck!
Raise the roof: Raise the roof
What was that crashing sound? What was that crashing sound? A new roof from Bill’s point of view.


----------



## luvinlife

Traveler12B said:


> Thanks for asking! No, all 6 quotes came in at around the same figure so we went with a local company that's been in business for 27 years, has more than 50 employees, and has done work on our street before. Not until all of the tiles were removed did it become apparent that there was some damage to the underlying structure. We've devoted two postings on our blog (links below) that will give you all the details including a breakdown of the total cost. Best of luck!
> Raise the roof: Raise the roof
> What was that crashing sound? What was that crashing sound? A new roof from Bill’s point of view.


Thank you so much for the information and getting back to me so quickly. I will let you know how we get on. Great blog, now following, best wishes.


----------



## SPGW

In the SW (lot / T-et-G): 46€ /m2 for removal of canal tiles, sorting, supply and fit replacements, crochetage (? The metal fixing hooks, not sure in English), plus new wood slats.
Doesn’t include insulation, other woodwork, zinc etc…that you may want to do at the same time. A 2-year wait for availability is common.


----------



## luvinlife

I would wait as long as it took for those price. Really conflicting prices on what it costs to replace a roof. So it would be in the reigion of €3,000 euros for a 60m2 roof, plus the cost of scaffolding? Thanks for the reply and advice.


----------



## BackinFrance

luvinlife said:


> I would wait as long as it took for those price. Really conflicting prices on what it costs to replace a roof. So it would be in the reigion of €3,000 euros for a 60m2 roof, plus the cost of scaffolding? Thanks for the reply and advice.


Except that there may be supply chain issues. And you will definitely need to read and fully understand the contract including of course the fine print.


----------



## luvinlife

I agree, there probably are supply chain issues. I would imagine most Roofers/Builders have high demand and a back log because of Covid. I am happy to pay the going rate or even a bit higher, peace of mind and a good job are worth paying for. Thanks all, I appreciate any advice and tips people have.


----------



## Yours truly confused

We are still waiting for the house to be reroofed, it was meant to be this year but the weather has played havoc with that. Luckily the slates required were reserved in March, before the price rise, and will be delivered in the next couple of weeks, to be stored here until our roofer can come to do the job. Luckily the storage is not a problem for us, the rise in price of between 10 and15 centimes per slate might well have been. 
Prices for building materials and wood have risen dramatically this year, wood by about 30% in these parts, if you can get it. Our local “big” scerie quoted a delivery date of January next year for an order we tried to make a couple of weeks ago, China are buying all the oak and the USA all the pine. Luckily we know someone who knows someone in a small scerie and we now have the wood.
Not an easy time for anyone trying to do work on houses at the moment.


----------



## BackinFrance

Other EU countries such as Germany are also buying French timber and the free market puts them on the same footing as French companies.


----------



## SPGW

Yours truly confused said:


> Prices for building materials and wood have risen dramatically this year, wood by about 30% in these parts, if you can get it.


Same here, and luckily the Charpentier bought the timber when we accepted the devis before the covid / China /US effect.
Agree with OP on paying for a good job /peace of mind / reputable local roofer; the ones you’re likely to have to wait a couple of years for, which might disrupt all the other planning!


----------



## zarathustra

It was a useful post for me, as I need a new roof. Unfortunately there's a barn adjoining the house - the house roof tiles are 70 years+ and the barn 100 years+, so it's a total of 330m2.
We have found a highly reputable and recommended local French company who provided a very detailed quote for around 40k (inc tax). This includes straightening some of the beams (there's a curve in part of the barn roof), applying a membrane beneath the tiles, adding some new beams to the edges of the barn, new zinc guttering, flashing around the chimneys, scaffolding, cleaning, disposing. It's a heck of a bill, but it is a good price.
They won't be free to do it until later next year. In the meanwhile I'm praying for an almighty storm and/or major hail stones!


----------



## Yours truly confused

zarathustra said:


> It was a useful post for me, as I need a new roof. Unfortunately there's a barn adjoining the house - the house roof tiles are 70 years+ and the barn 100 years+, so it's a total of 330m2.
> We have found a highly reputable and recommended local French company who provided a very detailed quote for around 40k (inc tax). This includes straightening some of the beams (there's a curve in part of the barn roof), applying a membrane beneath the tiles, adding some new beams to the edges of the barn, new zinc guttering, flashing around the chimneys, scaffolding, cleaning, disposing. It's a heck of a bill, but it is a good price.
> They won't be free to do it until later next year. In the meanwhile I'm praying for an almighty storm and/or major hail stones!


That is a really good price, well done. 

Our slates have been delivered and at the price quoted in March of 1.28€ each, if we were to order them today they would be nearer 1.80€ each which would have added another couple of thousand at least to the eventual bill. Luckily we use a scerie in the village for the timbers, his price will be higher but he is very fair with his neighbours .


----------



## zarathustra

Could have done without wiping out my savings right now, but at least it will keep an old bit of historic French architecture going for another hundred years or more. With tax included it works out at 120 euros/m2 for us, and that includes a lot of extras other than just replacing the tiles.

Sounds like you made a smart move at just the right moment; it really is a huge mark up. We were warned about the forthcoming price increases earlier in the year.


----------



## YLJones

zarathustra said:


> It was a useful post for me, as I need a new roof. Unfortunately there's a barn adjoining the house - the house roof tiles are 70 years+ and the barn 100 years+, so it's a total of 330m2.
> We have found a highly reputable and recommended local French company who provided a very detailed quote for around 40k (inc tax). This includes straightening some of the beams (there's a curve in part of the barn roof), applying a membrane beneath the tiles, adding some new beams to the edges of the barn, new zinc guttering, flashing around the chimneys, scaffolding, cleaning, disposing. It's a heck of a bill, but it is a good price.
> They won't be free to do it until later next year. In the meanwhile I'm praying for an almighty storm and/or major hail stones!


Have just started looking at re-roofing a similar description and size to your property, would love to know whereabouts you are in France as although a high bill this is what we had calculated ours costing. If close enough to us can you pass on the details of the company that quoted you(only if this is allowed on the forum) Thanks 😊


----------



## patrickphimr

Nomoss said:


> We are not far from Carcassonne and had the 75 m2 single pitch canal tile roof on our garage replaced 5 years ago. There is no chimney, and the lead wall flashing had previously been renewed where the roof joins the house wall.
> The work was done using ladders and trestles to avoid the cost of scaffolding.
> Total cost was 8,500€.
> 
> This included:
> Remove the old tiles and lintels @ 25€/m2
> Clean the rafters and spray twice with Xylophene @ 150€
> Supply & fit 12 mm OSB covering @20€/m2
> Supply & fit vapour barrier membrane @ 5€/m2
> Supply & fit hooked canal tiles on double lintels and glued covering tiles @ 50€/m2
> Create a new 9.5 m tile ridge @55€/m
> Create a new 7.5 m tile edge at the end of the roof @ 55€/m
> roof contractor northern virginia
> The price did not include fascia boards, guttering, drain pipes and fixtures.


I made an other for a house in mid July that was beaten by a higher offer. Roll on late October I was looking at Zoopla and the house was back on the market, so I arranged another viewing, at the viewing we asked why it had fallen through! Apparently the survey said the electrics could be looked at further but a rewire wasn’t needed. Chimney needs pointing. Also, the agent said the buyer said that the surveyer said (lol) a replacement roof was needed, the buyer said they wanted £12000 off! The agent asked them to get contractors out to price up the work but they refused to do so, so it fell through….. my girlfriend said this sounds very strange, why go so far but not get quotes..

i made an offer on the house which was accepted…. We will be getting a roofer out to look at the roof! But wanted a head’s up and looked online how much a new roof is for a standard semi detached, I get a figure of about £6/7000!! I was wondering if this price range (is right) included all the wood beams/frame/trusses etc if anyone knows?

Regrading the roof does anyone else think this is strange? could the buyer be trying to pull a fast one to get the price down at the last minute, they only got the survey two weeks prior also. Obviously that would be good if the work isn’t needed!!


----------



## Billknits

patrickphimr said:


> i made an offer on the house which was accepted…. We will be getting a roofer out to look at the roof! But wanted a head’s up and looked online how much a new roof is for a standard semi detached, I get a figure of about £6/7000!! I was wondering if this price range (is right) included all the wood beams/frame/trusses etc if anyone knows?
> 
> Regrading the roof does anyone else think this is strange? could the buyer be trying to pull a fast one to get the price down at the last minute, they only got the survey two weeks prior also. Obviously that would be good if the work isn’t needed!!


We just had our roofs replaced and I am afraid your estimate might be a bit low. You don't say how large the roof is but our 75 square meter roof and a 25 square meter roof ended up costing about 30,000 euros when we had to have insect treatment, too. We did have scaffolding on one section but that didn't add that much to the cost. 

Bill
Carcassonne
Letsliveinfrance.com


----------



## zarathustra

YLJones said:


> Have just started looking at re-roofing a similar description and size to your property, would love to know whereabouts you are in France as although a high bill this is what we had calculated ours costing. If close enough to us can you pass on the details of the company that quoted you(only if this is allowed on the forum) Thanks 😊


I'm sorry YLJones - just saw your post now. I'm in Nouvelle-Aquitaine. Happy to recommend them if you're still looking and are in the vicinity, although granted the region covers a large area! Send me a PM if it helps. Unfortunately costs are spiraling this year, which is why we secured it last year. For the zinc guttering, the roofer told us the price of zinc has now doubled in 2022, and the prices of tiles (at our local tile factory) has shot up, due to the energy costs involved in the firing process.

The cheque has now been cashed, and so the new roof will be happening this autumn. As we have very little roof insulation it seemed an opportune moment to look at insulation. We had a guy come over who insulates from the interior, but it means reducing the ceiling height by 30cm. The roofers have someone who can do it when the roof comes off, but it's a bit more involved and expensive than I appreciated, so we were quoted nearly 17k, as a worse case scenario - it may be cheaper, but they have to remove the roof to assess things first.
For insulation, providing you have a devis and all the necessary details, you can go to the bank and get up to a 15k loan at 0% interest, although I believe that's also dependent on household income. We popped down to the bank, although with French banks, to get any sort of loan it's a case of we'll scratch your back if you scratch ours, so we've opened some accounts for our kids (something we wanted to do anyway), and a new one for us to sweeten the deal and take advantage of the better interest rate that's coming. They also wanted my business account, but I had to draw a line there.


----------



## Yours truly confused

Our roof is now at the slating point, all new woodwork, extra insulation, membrane and gutters in place. It’s 180 square meters in total and will come in at just over 40,000€, but we did decide to renew the 4 velux and add external blinds. We were lucky that we bought the slates last year, before the prices inflated and stocks became very low. I think if we were getting a quote today for the same roof it would be about 20% higher, prices have gone mad!


----------



## zarathustra

Yours truly confused said:


> Our roof is now at the slating point, all new woodwork, extra insulation, membrane and gutters in place. It’s 180 square meters in total and will come in at just over 40,000€, but we did decide to renew the 4 velux and add external blinds. We were lucky that we bought the slates last year, before the prices inflated and stocks became very low. I think if we were getting a quote today for the same roof it would be about 20% higher, prices have gone mad!


Glad you secured a cheaper price when you did. Do you know why the price of slate has gone up? Is it the running of machinery at the quarries, or opportunism to increase prices because everybody else is doing the same?

I think I stated a roof size of 330m2, but it's actually 301m2.We've added 3 velux windows (got it approved by the townhall just in case) which isn't included in that price,so with the new roof, insulation, flashing, zinc guttering, some replacement timber (at the edges), straightening of the roof, velux windows, it's a maximum of 60,000 euros, however the insulation quote may prove to be less, and we're currently applying for a grant towards insulation, so the total cost could be anywhere between 50-55k at a guess. Only wish I'd haggled more on the price of the house when we bought it.


----------



## Yours truly confused

zarathustra said:


> Do you know why the price of slate has gone up?


It’s a combination of demand, fuel costs, inflation etc. We have heard that some of the builders merchants and the suppliers in between, from the quarry to the builders merchants here, are hanging onto stock, or slowing delivery down, to wait for better prices. We know of one roofer who is now considering contacting slate producers in Canada direct to get the supplies he needs. The recent storms caused damage to over 150 houses in a neighbouring commune, they are all slate roofs, and can only be replaced with slate.


----------



## zarathustra

Yours truly confused said:


> It’s a combination of demand, fuel costs, inflation etc. We have heard that some of the builders merchants and the suppliers in between, from the quarry to the builders merchants here, are hanging onto stock, or slowing delivery down, to wait for better prices. We know of one roofer who is now considering contacting slate producers in Canada direct to get the supplies he needs. The recent storms caused damage to over 150 houses in a neighbouring commune, they are all slate roofs, and can only be replaced with slate.


We invited our roofer (the head of the company) for an apero, and he was saying how difficult it is now, because when he goes over to provide a quote, customers are shocked because they're not aware of all the additional expenses over the past year, but they have no way to absorb all the costs. The inflationary measures are no good for anybody.
The recent storms decimated many villages around us - in some places not a single house was spared, and that's not to mention cars, gardens, crops etc. The one advantage I guess we have is that there are more choices of tiles, and a nearby town houses a huge and old tile factory that supplies the region.
Elsewhere in Paris the roofs are nearly always made from zinc - long lasting, but now very expensive! I'm guessing you're in Brittany? The slate definitely gives the region its character.


----------



## Yours truly confused

We are in Burgundy, in the Morvan National Parc


----------



## zarathustra

Yours truly confused said:


> We are in Burgundy, in the Morvan National Parc


Looks nice there, I've never been. Does Burgundy also have glazed coloured tiles?


----------



## Yours truly confused

zarathustra said:


> Looks nice there, I've never been. Does Burgundy also have glazed coloured tiles?


They do, some are amazing, very beautiful but very expensive and difficult to repair or replace.


----------



## zarathustra

Yours truly confused said:


> They do, some are amazing, very beautiful but very expensive and difficult to repair or replace.


I can well imagine!


----------



## Veronica

patrickphimr said:


> I made an other for a house in mid July that was beaten by a higher offer. Roll on late October I was looking at Zoopla and the house was back on the market, so I arranged another viewing, at the viewing we asked why it had fallen through! Apparently the survey said the electrics could be looked at further but a rewire wasn’t needed. Chimney needs pointing. Also, the agent said the buyer said that the surveyer said (lol) a replacement roof was needed, the buyer said they wanted £12000 off! The agent asked them to get contractors out to price up the work but they refused to do so, so it fell through….. my girlfriend said this sounds very strange, why go so far but not get quotes..
> 
> i made an offer on the house which was accepted…. We will be getting a roofer out to look at the roof! But wanted a head’s up and looked online how much a new roof is for a standard semi detached, I get a figure of about £6/7000!! I was wondering if this price range (is right) included all the wood beams/frame/trusses etc if anyone knows?
> 
> Regrading the roof does anyone else think this is strange? could the buyer be trying to pull a fast one to get the price down at the last minute, they only got the survey two weeks prior also. Obviously that would be good if the work isn’t needed!!


You talk about pounds not euros so which country is this house actually in? Also in France it is very rare to have a survey.


----------

